

What does this bash script do? :(){ :|:& };: - jasonmoo
http://www.quora.com/Shell-Scripting/What-does-this-bash-script-do

======
profquail
It's a fork bomb: <https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Fork_bomb>

It recursively (and infinitely) forks a process, overloading the system and
creating a kind of denial-of-service attack.

~~~
jasonmoo
Indeed. :) I just liked the dudes answer.

------
sdgsdgs
The surprised crab is not amused, but kisses the winking bull. Obviously.

